# Welche bevorzugten Wetterseiten nutzt ihr?



## koifischfan (20. Feb. 2011)

Für Niederschlag:
http://www.niederschlagsradar.de/
http://www.niederschlagsradar.de/wf.aspx?naam=Berlin&c=Germany&lat=13.41&lon=52.52


Hier sind die Wind- und Niederschlagsvorhersagen sehr gut:
http://de.windfinder.com/forecast/mueggelsee
http://de.windfinder.com/forecasts/superforecast_germany_east_akt.htm


Für die Temperaturen benutze ich das lokale Wetter vom RBB:
http://www.rbb-online.de/wetter/wetterkarte/index.html


----------



## Zermalmer (20. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche bevorzugten Wetterseiten nutzt ihr?*

Hallo Koifischfan,

interessantes Thema... auch sieht man mal, was die anderen so benutzen.

Aber für mein Gebiet taugt das Niederschlagsradar von niederschlagsradar.de irgendwie gar nix.

Obwohl man das Gebiet um Rhein-Main auswählen kann, so ist die Karte eher auf den südöstlichen Bereich Beschränkt. 
Scrollt mir da (egal auf welche Richtung ich clicke) enorm weit und lässt nur so schwer erahnen, welches Wetter auf einen 'zurollt'.

Oder ich hab die Funktionen nicht richtig verstanden 

Ansonsten benutze ich direkt die Seite des DWD, wegen Wetterwarnungen.
Ansonsten nutze ich Wetter, niederschlagsradar und vorraussagen von wetter.com.
Dort kann ich mal schnell von meinem Gebietslink 'rauszoomen' und sehe "von wo" das Wettern kommt.

Im endeffekt ist es doch einfach so, dass fast alle das Material des DWD benutzen... 
kommt nur drauf an wie detailreich und wie gut der jeweilige Anbieter in die Kristallkugel guckt


----------



## Annett (21. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Welche bevorzugten Wetterseiten nutzt ihr?*

Moin.

http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/104840.html
Hauptseite: * defekter Link entfernt * über die 4-Tages Vorhersage rechts am Rand kommt man dann zum direkt verlinkten Bereich für sich selbst... wir schauen immer 2 vers. Stationen im Vergleich an!
Bis 2009 konnten wir uns nur wenig beschweren. 
Seit Kachelmann (dem gehört(e?) das Ganze) nicht mehr mit dabei war (Gefängnis...), stimmen die Vorhersagen leider nicht mehr richtig.... zumindest bei uns war es letztes Jahr echt nicht mehr lustig.
Da wurde ein Tag mit Sonne satt vorhergesagt, dann war es grau und drübe. Auch dieses Jahr gabs das schon mehrfach. Gleiches bei den Temperaturen - wie gut, dass die im Tagesverlauf immer ganz aktuell die Werte anpassen, sodass der Bericht zumindest rückwirkend stimmig erscheint. 

Wird zu Vergleichszwecken genutzt: http://www.mr-wetter.de/component/meteogramm/suche/?anfrage=04509
Taugt aber noch weniger, als der zuerst genannte. 
Was anderes haben wir online nicht. Vorhersagen länger als 5 Tage schau ich mir zwar lächelnd an, ignoriere sie aber gekonnt. Man kann daraus maximal einen Trend ablesen!

Der Wetterbericht der ARD kurz vor 20 Uhr und abends nach den Tagesthemen ist dafür richtig gut - die haben aber auch bis zuletzt Zeit zum Rechnen und können im Notfall auch zwei mögliche Trends vorhersagen. 
Das können so "statische" Seiten im Netz eher schlecht. 

Regenradar: * defekter Link entfernt *
Haut fast immer hin. Logisch, denn es zeigt ja den IST-Zustand und keine Vorhersage. Mit etwas Erfahrung kann man aber nach einiger Zeit recht gut einschätzen, ob und wie dicke es kommt. 
Bei uns vor allem zur Ernte in der Bestellzeit der Felder sehr wichtig.

Das wars. Ansonsten schauen wir eh ständig aus dem (Trecker)Fenster und machen uns unseren eigenen Reim auf das, was wir im Radio hören + draußen sehen.


----------



## StefanRP (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Welche bevorzugten Wetterseiten nutzt ihr?*

Ich nutze die Profiseite "Wetterzentrale"
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsavneur.html
Hier läßt sich nach kurzer Eingewöhnung alles nacht besetm u. aktuellstem Stand der Meterologie prognostizieren. Einfach den gwünschten Parameter auswählen und los gehts.

Wetter u Klima vom DWD mit Gefahrenmeldungen

http://www.dwd.de/bvbw/appmanager/b...%3Dtrue&lastPageLabel=dwdwww_wetter_warnungen

Gewitter und Blitzeinschläge mit minütlicher Aktualisierung:

http://www.blitzortung.org/Webpages/index.php

Wetteronline Regenradar:
http://www.wetteronline.de/radar.htm

Wettergefahren Frühwarnsystem:
http://www.vorhersagezentrale.de/

Europäisches Vorhersagemodell (Englischkenntnisse erfoderlich)
http://www.estofex.org/

Skywarn 
http://www.skywarn.de/


----------



## sl-power (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Welche bevorzugten Wetterseiten nutzt ihr?*

Ich verlass mich da voll und ganz auf den Wetterochs! 

Leider nur Regional interessant...


----------



## frank69 (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Welche bevorzugten Wetterseiten nutzt ihr?*

Hallo,

Meine Eigene
www.ossmannstedt-wetter.de

MfG aus Thüringen
Frank


----------



## rumbalotte (26. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Welche bevorzugten Wetterseiten nutzt ihr?*

Moin zusammen,

ich nehme:

www.agrarheute.com


----------

